# craigslist bees for sale



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Go figure a statue of St.Frances to boot! Way cool!


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Too bad they're not higher up; he'd have a bee beard!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

If I lived anywhere near there I would be buying it. That's awesome. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

MangoBee said:


> Too bad they're not higher up; he'd have a bee beard!


It's a bee belly.


----------

